# Cutting Thin Lumber More Safely



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have always cut all my lumber on the table saw. I do have have a nice table saw and always a stickler for a good fence and very much of a stickler at setting the fence very accurately correct.

Not setting the fence correctly can cause bad cuts and be very unsafe. 

I make my own table inserts out of HDPE plastic, because the saw is used in business by employees we have a SawStop brand for the obvious safety feature that they incorporate. 

I have always used the fence and homemade push boards, I was at one of the large tradeshow that my company exhibit in, I saw a quite unique tablesaw fixture that is made for ripping thin material. 

I purchased one of these fixtures from the Rockler booth at the NGRC in Atlanta. Not sure if I would like it or not. Now after trying it, I do like it and would recommend to all people that would like to try cutting their own thin scratch built lumber for their own projects.







[/url]page 1 by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]page 2 by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

I am using a Diablo blade 60 tooth, cuts vert smooth, of course Cedar is very soft. this process is a little slow but safer than the other way.

A lever locking fence will speed it up if it squares itself when pushing down the locking lever. If you fence has a turn to tighten it will

take a little longer. But getting a finger or multiple fingers cut will take a lot longer to heal. I had a friend cut two fingers not to bad, I ask him if he had heard of a Saw Stop 

brand table saw. He said they cost to much, I ask him how much his finger medical bill was, he said just over 5000 dollars, I said I could buy 3 saw stop saws plus nice set of blades.

He frowned and said yes, and I still don't have one.. In business we must have one, So be careful. Even with this system fingers can still get cut.

Dennis








[/url]Wood Pieces 2 by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Wood pieces 2 by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

Be safe people, more people are hurt every year on a table saw that never get in contact with the blade, Kickback is the culprit that hurts most people. Many kickbacks result in a hand to get
in contact with the blade from behind. People reaching over the blade. 
There are many different types of push sticks, different styles, the best one is the one that you will use to prevent fingers from getting into the blade.

This product still requires the use of push sticks, so use them


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dennis. Neat looking gadget. Do you use it with the roller in front of the blade? Do you move the fixture ahead as you near the end of the cut?


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very handy indeed


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Winn the fixture is solid in the table saw slot, it is positioned a couple inches in front of the blade. 
all it is for is to establish a constant thickness, the board always rides against the fence, a person could use a 
board to be the stop but the bearing rolls easier than a fixed board.
Dennis


----------

